# Schielendes Auge



## Sophia1404 (26. April 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben  

ich hab ein problem und zwar schiele ich auf einem Auge sehr stark. weiss jemand wie man so etwas bearbeitet ? 
bin darin ziemlich schlecht. 
Vielen dank


----------



## Another (26. April 2014)

Augen schielen eh immer ein kleinwenig. 

Ich würde mich hier am anderen Auge orientieren, da desses Ausrichtung fast die selbe ist. Deshalb das eine kopieren, ausrichten, minimal gegenüber des zu korrigierenden verschieben, und all das überflüssige drumrum wegradieren.

Das wichtigste sind hierbei aber die Lichter und Schatten. Um es mit geringen Einsatz zumindest so aussehen zu lassen, dass es natürlich wirkt, kann und darf es nicht genau so aussehen wie das andere. Als erstes ist die Reflektion (einfach gesagt, das stark sichtbare helle, was sich über das Auge legt, was von einer Lichtquelle hervorgeht), welche von links kommt, sollte minimal, kaum ersichtlich, schwächer als die des anderen sein, da das rechte Auge im Bild (also dein linkes) auf der Schattenseite des Gesichts liegt. Die Reflektion könnte sogar noch weiter abgeschwächt werden, als in meinem Beispiel im Anhang (im Hinblick auf das Auge im Original), aber wir wollen hier ja eine wirklich sichtbare Veränderung. Die Reflektion im rechten Auge könnte man gegenüber der im linken ebenfalls etwas verringern.

Das rechte Auge liegt wie wir wissen im Schatten des Gesichts, muss also zumindest etwas dunkler als das linke Auge. Da es im Original sehr dunkel gezeichnet ist, bemerkt man umso mehr das Schielen. Deshalb orientieren wir uns etwas mehr ans andere Auge. Da wir anfangs das kopierte Auge leicht verschoben haben und das Schielen noch weiter minimieren wollen, fügte ich rechts etwas vom weißen im Auge neben der Iris hinzu. Kein Muss, in dem Fall wirkte es für mich nur natürlicher. Das weiß darf ebenfalls nicht so hell sein wie irgendwo anders, da es nicht nur in der Schattenseite liegt, sondern zudem im äußersten Bereich einer "Kugel" (dem Auge), und wir hier somit die Tiefe unterstreichen.

gl&hf,
Another


----------



## Jays (5. Mai 2014)

Ich find´s schade, dass du das weg haben möchtest :/ Aber wenn dann hätte ich dasselbe gesagt wie Another, denke auch, dass das am meisten Sinn macht. Ansonsten könntest du dir eventuell Posen ansehen bei denen man es nicht so sehr sieht


----------



## sebastian001 (16. Mai 2014)

Jays hat gesagt.:


> *AW: Schielendes Auge*
> 
> Ich find´s schade, dass du das weg haben möchtest :/ Aber wenn dann hätte ich dasselbe gesagt wie Another, denke auch, dass das am meisten Sinn macht. Ansonsten könntest du dir eventuell Posen ansehen bei denen man es nicht so sehr sieht



Ja, so denke ich auch, sie ist schon und hübsch wie sie ist, und wenn es jemanden nicht gefallt, dann daran gar nicht denken, und solche Leute einfach ignorieren


----------



## BettyXAF (12. Juni 2014)

Ich finde es ist egal, wenn sie so will, dann ist es so  und wie macht man es nun?  Another hat schon erklärt.
Einfach würde ich mit dem Kopierstempel-Werkzeug rangehen,

Also das Bild nocheinmal laden, drehen, spiegeln, dann mit dem Kopierstenpel-werkzeug
das "normale" Auge über das schielende kopieren und dann mit weicher Pinselspitze Abwedler etc das Auge "realistisch" wirken lassen.


----------

